

Ask HN: What is the most pressing need your startup/business faces? - pzs

We may not be able to solve all problems optimally, but often we are not the only ones having to solve the specific problem. (Need for a tool, service or idea, etc.) Googling certainly helps, but what helps even more is to talk to more experienced peers. By sharing your most pressing need you may get some great suggestions, and give ideas to people looking for real problems to solve. So put it out there.
======
NameNickHN
Partners. It's incredible hard for us to get partners to offer our service to
their customers as a complementary product.

------
kinj28
1\. acquiring users 2\. getting media/bloggers/journo's attention 3\. hiring
business development & marketing team in other geographies

------
feralmoan
User feedback + engagement

------
PaulHoule
Cashflow

